# Backyard birds



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

A few shots of birds in my backyard over the couple days.

See if you can name them all. Most are easy but a couple are harder.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Great pics!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

wow, really good variety there.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice pics! Thanks!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

ih,

Is you is or is you ain't a confessional Photographer?

Great shots! I love the Bluebird!

O'lame


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Where's the key to id's? Wish I had some flickers around here.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm having trouble with the second one and the last one. Is the second one an immature oriole?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Try this site.

www.allaboutbirds.org/

The last one is the hardest bird to ID.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

VERY nice pics!!!!!


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Excellent pictures! I have many of these in my yard as well. Can you please tell me what the second and third picture are?

Thanks


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

pikestalker said:


> Excellent pictures! I have many of these in my yard as well. Can you please tell me what the second and third picture are?
> 
> Thanks


I could just tell you but I believe in that whole 'teach a man to fish verses giving a man a fish' thing.

Try the link, you'll learn a lot.

www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> I'm having trouble with the second one and the last one. Is the second one an immature oriole?


I believe the second bird is a female Scarlett Tanager. Not sure about the last two, but they look like the same bird, with one being a male, and the other a female.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jan 10, 2004)

Last two look like chipping sparrow and last is white crowned sparrow. Tougher to I'd without torso or wings. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty sure the last one is a white-throated sparrow.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The last two....chipping sparrow and white throated sparrow.

I'm pretty sure the second one is a female oriole but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

#3 is a Rose Breasted Grosbeak and #4 is a goldfinch

Steve


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I believe the second bird is a female Scarlett Tanager. Not sure about the last two, but they look like the same bird, with one being a male, and the other a female.


not a female tanger


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> not a female tanger


I think it's definitely an immature, hen, oriole.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The second one has got me stumped.
slendor beak, looks small, dunno.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> I think it's definitely an immature, hen, oriole.


 I think your right billy.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice pictures. I think 1. is a bluebird, 2. is a female oriole 3. is a rose brested grossbeak 4. is a goldfinch 5. is a red bellied woodpecker 6. is a chipping sparrow and 7. is a white crowned sparrow.

Took this picture of the male oriole today.


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am 100% sure they are all birds.

And each one would drive my setter nuts at the feeder.


----------

